# hello from missouri!



## ls6firebird (Mar 8, 2012)

hey everybody, im new here from kansas city. ive always been into horses. never owned any, but have always enjoyed riding and working with them. anyway, i just had my leg amputated below the knee last friday. i had been on crutches for 3 years. but i have spent the last several weeks before my surgery at a friends place watching him work with his colt. 

ive always believed people that say horses are great threrapy for people who have had things like this happen. so that all has a lot to do with whats led me here and sending me in the direction im going!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome. I'm in Joplin. I believe other members on the forum have spoken highly on many barns and riding instructors in your area.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Hi from mid MO. Love Longview Horse Park. Great carriage driving club in KC.
I know several accomplished equestrians that are below the knee leg amputees. One was my farrier for years. I hope that is not a deterrent from riding. Nice to meet you!


----------



## ls6firebird (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks everybody!



AQHSam said:


> Welcome. I'm in Joplin. I believe other members on the forum have spoken highly on many barns and riding instructors in your area.


yea theres lots of great ones. i cant afford any of it tho haha. a friend of mine is starting to board hoarses at his place so im gonna trade some work with my truck for boarding. 



Taffy Clayton said:


> Hi from mid MO. Love Longview Horse Park. Great carriage driving club in KC.
> I know several accomplished equestrians that are below the knee leg amputees. One was my farrier for years. I hope that is not a deterrent from riding. Nice to meet you!


longview is very nice, i live not too far from there actually. the amputation is not at all a deterrant to ride. its actually motivating me to ride. i havent rode in years. but being around the horses lately really eased my stress from all the pain i was suffering thru. horses are amazing medicine and i think riding will help in gaining coordination when i get my prosthetic.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome & keep up the positive attitude. Wishing you a quick recovery & success w/your goals.


----------



## ls6firebird (Mar 8, 2012)

will do and thanks!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Great to have yah man, I saw your into Trans Am's niceee! My uncle is too hes restoring a '77 with a 6.6L to look like the Smokey and the Bandit T/A.


----------



## ls6firebird (Mar 8, 2012)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> Great to have yah man, I saw your into Trans Am's niceee! My uncle is too hes restoring a '77 with a 6.6L to look like the Smokey and the Bandit T/A.


thanks! haha yea. thats awesome! one day i want that style trans am matching the one i have now


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Your welcome, yeah that would be cool! Black T/A's are always cool!! My uncle *same one* had i think a '79 T/A back in the day and it was white and on the trunk lid it had Mighty Mouse doing the superman flying pose and on his forward arm he was flipping who ever it was looking at it off. Pretty funny.


----------



## ls6firebird (Mar 8, 2012)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> Your welcome, yeah that would be cool! Black T/A's are always cool!! My uncle *same one* had i think a '79 T/A back in the day and it was white and on the trunk lid it had Mighty Mouse doing the superman flying pose and on his forward arm he was flipping who ever it was looking at it off. Pretty funny.


haha nice!


----------

